# Organic/Vegan food fanatics HELP!



## neven (May 15, 2010)

My wife and i generally do eat very healthy, but we do wish to incorporate more responsible foods into our diet, but there comes an issue of cost. In most cases organic goods, or processed food alternatives can be double to four times the cost forcing us to stick with the not so great alternatives.

Due to employment issues i'm forced to stick to regular Milk and non free ranged eggs, and non organic meats due to how inflated their costs are. but grains and produce we can work with, as long as we figure out what we need. Luckily my wife and i rarely buy processed goods, so not much to worry about.

So any suggestions would greatly be appreciated. Just remember we are not vegan's we will never be, and we are light meat eaters (2-3 times a week at most). Im after cheap alternatives, especially vegetable heavy suggestions just to liven up our typical menu (italian/indian/chinese/maritime dishes made from scratch).


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm not a Vegan or Vegetarian...yet. Currently reducing my meat consumption (no beef or pork) so this topic is very interesting to me as well 

I have borrowed a lot of vegetarian/vegan books lately, but the problem is none of them tell you where to shop for cheap alternatives locally. I can only eat so many beans.

Sorry I don't have much to contribute right now.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

That is the one problem we face, it is cheaper to eat junk than it is to eat healthy. So what I am gonna try and this summer is grow some of my own food.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

The UBC Farm has a public market that's open during the growing season. They have great selection, including stuff you don't normally find elsewhere and I find their prices are more than reasonable. I may be just a bit biased though - I work for the Faculty of Land and Food Systems

UBC Farm at the University of British Columbia

Shelley


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Instead of ground beef, hit up Superstore and pick up the family pack of Yves Ground Round (veggie ground beef). It's a 4 pack for $9ish, half of one pack is plenty for a meal for 2. Pasta salads loaded w/veggies, beans, maybe hardboiled eggs.... there's so much out there.

If you do need idea's, feel free to ask  I was incorporating white meat occasionally, but now just do the vegetarian thing... on a budget with how high my rent/utilities run me during the winter


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

for meat, there's an organic butch in Maple Ridge (Dewdney Trunk and 224) that sells at wholesale prices.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Our family is vegetarian, including our kids. I can make a very big pot of soup or dal with 2 cups of red lentils, which you can buy organic for just a few dollars a kilo. Lentil dal over brown rice with some greens on the side can make a wonderful meal. I also make a big pot of an Indian chickpea dish about once per week, often with kale or spinach stirred in at the end of the cooking process if I have some on hand. Chickpeas are very inexpensive if you cook them yourselves (organic) and not too expensive if you buy them canned. I would be happy to send you some recipes if you'd like.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

i dont knoe what is so wrong with eating pork and beef .


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ursus sapien said:


> for meat, there's an organic butch in Maple Ridge (Dewdney Trunk and 224) that sells at wholesale prices.


They sometimes have good deals too. The meat from this place is really good and they also sell wild game. There is a restuarant in the back too.



big_bubba_B said:


> i dont knoe what is so wrong with eating pork and beef .


The way I look at it to each their own. Personally I could never go vegatarian, love my meat too much. I have 4 bbq's and a big smoker for a reason. Our teeth are designed the way they are for a reason we are omnivores, we eat both meat and veggies.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

taureandragon76 said:


> The way I look at it to each their own. Personally I could never go vegatarian, love my meat too much. I have 4 bbq's and a big smoker for a reason. Our teeth are designed the way they are for a reason we are omnivores, we eat both meat and veggies.


Also.... if the big "G" in the sky didn't want us to eat meat ...then wht did he make it soooo tasty . ..
I like my meat ..I know I could eat more veggies tho. Certainly could do more of them ....but 100 %  wow that would be tuff on me 
Mind you my sister makes a big pot of borsche ( sp.?) that is REAL yummy  .
Sorry to side trac ...back to the thread


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

big_bubba_B said:


> i dont knoe what is so wrong with eating pork and beef .


There's no right and wrong here. In my experience most people who become vegetarian or reduce their meat consumption do it for one of 3 sets of reasons. The first set is ethical. By enlarge animals in the mass meat production chain have a rotten life. Many people turn to organic or ethically bred meat for this reason. Animals that are farm raised in the old fashion way sure end up under the knife, but at least they get some decent times before that. The second set of reasons is environmental. There are exceptions, but basically the environmental cost of bringing a piece of meat to your table is orders of magnitude greater than that of bringing the equivalent vegan dish. Both in terms of resource consumption and in terms of waste production. Beef is particularly bad in this respect. Again, there are exceptions but this is the general rule. And then there are health reasons. I think there's consensus in the medical world that meat, red meat especially, isn't very good for us. IMHO this is only valid if you eat tons of it, but I'm not a doctor.

In the end I agree with what was said before: to each their own. Our food choices are only one of many many ways we can use our brains and our set of values to guide what we do. Obviously one can be a vegetarian and violate all the reasons above with other aspects of their life. Not so simple.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

for those using ethical reasons where is the line drawn? i know this is more off topic, but im curious? many mass production plants are hopping on board new techniques now due to pressure from PETA and other groups that are less militant.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

My wife and I shop at a place called pro organics in burnaby it's a wholesaler but they open to the public on Saturdays 9am to 2 pm. I find the produce a lot cheaper than the stores and they have a larger selection. Here is the address 4535 Still Creek Avenue, Burnaby, BC V5C 5W1 (604) 253-6549 ‎


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

neven said:


> for those using ethical reasons where is the line drawn? i know this is more off topic, but im curious? many mass production plants are hopping on board new techniques now due to pressure from PETA and other groups that are less militant.


Exactly. It's not so simple. Ideally one has to do a little research. Then draw their own line.

To answer your original question, unfortunately there is generally a price premium to organic and/or vegan foods. Looks like you got a few good pointers here already. I agree with the UBC farm one. I go there myself and I like it. As to meat substitutes besides beans and basic tofu, we eat a lot of these here Tofurky. They're not super cheap, but they actually taste ok, despite their alarming name . In terms of recipes, I personally find that Indian food has great veggie dishes. Lots of vegetarian people in India, so I guess it helped develop nice dishes over time.


----------



## Shrimpgirl (Apr 21, 2010)

We go to a place called Wildwest...similar to the one that Dave mentioned. 

They are an Organics wholesaler and run a Saturday market from 9am to 3pm for items that are close to expiration. The products vary from week to week in terms of what they put out but there are times when we've been able to pick up produce, dairy and canned good for great prices.

Also, if you want something specific from their catalogue and are willing to buy in bulk, they have people that will go get it from the warehouse for you. We used to buy organic baby cereal from there.


Wild West Organic Harvest, 2120 Van **** Place, Richmond

We also frequent farmers markets in the summer time for organic produce. That's where I pick up veggies for my shrimps


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

neven said:


> for those using ethical reasons where is the line drawn? i know this is more off topic, but im curious? many mass production plants are hopping on board new techniques now due to pressure from PETA and other groups that are less militant.


Neven 
5 years ago I stopped eating commercial meat. I made this choice after living next to the chicken factory on commercial and Hastings. Once I started learning all the horrific things the animals endure in commercial factory's I was done. I do not believe that we are not meant to eat meat (and man do I miss chicken fingers) but as an animal lover I feel the animals should be treated with the utmost respect. I will only eat meat where I have seen how they are raised, this is limited to the fish I catch, wild game my brother in law hunts as well as what they raise on their hobby farm. We also get meat from a farm in Kamloops. 
The only thing with doing this is of course the price you pay.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

I have also reduced the amount of meat I eat. For one, it is very expensive. It is also not reccomended for people who are overweight (myself) as meat is very concentrated calories per ounce. One gets more full eating non-meat items ounce per ounce. I still love my meat though (some kinds) I was raised on moose and grouse and rabbit. I don't think I could ever give it up. I have 3 giant salmon in my freezer right now, and I have no problems with eating them! But 2-3 times a week is enough for me. 

I agree with morainy, dal is a great thing!! Protien packed. 

I also grow as much of my own food as I can. Did you know that swiss chard grows pretty well in flower pots in a sunny window all year round? I learned this! So will spinach and other fast growing greens. I just do all mine from seed, they really take no time at all and you can continue to harvest from each plant, only take a few leaves from each plant when you do. If short on space, get some gardening books and do some research. Did you know that basil grows really well in the shade of a tomato plant in the same pot? What grows together goes together! The basil helps to keep the dirt around the base of the tomato from drying out too fast, and the shade of the tomato plant keeps the basil from frying in the sun. So many plants can be grown in a mini indoor greenhouse in the winter too. Give some of it a try!

Ethical reasons can also stem into care for the planet, not just the animals. It takes less acreage to feed a vegetarian per calorie than someone who eats meat. less acreage used = more land left for biodiversity (and not farming).


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

I was taught in school that it takes 10 kg of vegetable matter to create 1 kg of meat. In the case of humans eating meat that translates to 

100 kg vegies = 10 kg animal meat = 1 kg of humans

cut out the animal meat an you have

10 kg = 1 kg of humans

As our population increases we need to use rescources more efficently. I have been reducing my meat intake over the years. My problem is that I work a job that burns a lot of energy. I find my blood sugar level drops very quickly if I don't eat meat. Now if only I could stay away from sweets.

I do try to stick with halal and kosher foods when I can. My Muslim and Jewish friends and co workers are the pickiest eaters I know.


----------



## bluecrasher96 (Nov 29, 2010)

I was vegetarian for about 10 years and now eat some meat but still mainly vegetarian. My meat consumption consists mainly of seafood and some chicken (& the exception of Chinese dinners with the in-laws...).

I find a lot of the produce stores on Commercial Drive have great prices and are pretty fresh because they're so busy and constantly restocking. My favorites are Santa Barbara & Norm's - Santa Barbara has a pretty great deli too with a bazillion different cheeses and meats.

and x2 on what Grete_J said about the Yves veggie ground round - that stuff is awesome! I use it for all sorts of things like veggie chilli (the best imo), pasta sauce (lasagna!), shepherd's pie, tacos, hamburgers... basically anything that uses ground beef. Check out allrecipes.com and search for 'ground beef' for some other ideas! or yvesveggie.com is another good one for recipe ideas.

Also, shake'n'bake tofu is pretty darn awesome :9

And miso soup with noodles, veggies (I like adding bok choy or broccoli and mushrooms, onions) & tofu

and.. and...


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

This is a neat website and it also a great movie to watch.
Official Food, Inc. Movie Site - Hungry For Change?


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

I have a great recipe for a citrus asian inspired soup. Pm me if that sounds like something you'd like


----------



## bettyboop (Jun 4, 2010)

Here's a link to all the farmer's markets in BC, Most of these have oodles of organic producers selling, and the prices are usually way better than any store. Plus, most of this food is fresher as well. I like these markets because you can buy meat from small farmers that have pasture raised, organically fed animals and poultry. 
In Richmond you can buy beef from the Steves Farm, and if you walk the **** down near the south end, you will actually see these cattle grazing out in the marshland there, sometimes only 10 feet away. Or you can frequent the pier in Steveston and buy fish and seafood directly off the boat. Very fresh and usually pretty cheap, compared to supermarket fish or seafood.

Find a Market: BC Association of Farmers' Markets


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

I've been to a couple farmers markets in coquitlam and i've noticed much higher prices for the same local produce you can buy at kin's (or other produce mart), whether its organic or not.


----------

